# Base gcc on FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE powerpc



## kpa (Jun 14, 2012)

I've found at least one port that does not compile correctly with the base system gcc(1) if the code is compiled with optimizations on (at least -O or higher) , the port is sysutils/smartmontools. If compiled with optimizations on, smartctl will segfault as soon as you query a device. Turning off optimizations with -O0 fixes the problem, also compiling the port with newer lang/gcc46 with default optimizations results in working  binary.

Anyone else seen anything similar on other ports?


----------



## sossego (Jul 7, 2012)

Please add this information to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13827 while also submitting to the FreeBSD PPC mailing list and the respective port for a fix. 
My apologies for the late reply.

There is a greater chance of more errors appearing since the POWER(PC) user base is smaller on FreeBSD than:
1. The PPC user base for Linux. They have IBM, RedHat, Debian, and Gentoo to help while there is a small but very active user base on FreeBSD.
2. The standard- i386/amd64/pc98- user base on FreeBSD.


----------



## tingo (Jul 20, 2012)

@kpa: is there a PR for this? If not, perhaps you should submit one?


----------

